# Lightning (halogen)



## stoner (Apr 13, 2008)

I was thinking of buying some new lights and i was wondering if i bought halogen if they would work?


----------



## snuggles (Apr 13, 2008)

Not very well, HID lights and CFLs are best for plants. They also make plant light floros but I'm not sure if they are anygood, I use HIDs and CFLs for veg if the heat gets to be too much in the summer. But as far as I know Halogen isn't the way to go IMO.


----------



## POTUS (Apr 13, 2008)

stoner said:
			
		

> I was thinking of buying some new lights and i was wondering if i bought halogen if they would work?


 
No, they won't work.

They create too much heat/per lumen.

You'll do nothing but cook your plants.

Stay with what has already been proven to work.

Halides, HPS, CFL's.


----------



## stoner (Apr 13, 2008)

o really, k thanks a lot


----------



## stoner (Apr 13, 2008)

what do you think would be the cheapest of the three?


----------



## POTUS (Apr 13, 2008)

stoner said:
			
		

> what do you think would be the cheapest of the three?


Just as HB said, HPS is your best bet if you're conserving money. An HPS will work for vegging and flowering.

Aim for 5,000 lumens per/sq ft of plant canopy area.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

You could do a combination of cfls and hps to save some more money and keep your heat down in the summer months also. You can veg with cfls and then switch to the hps when you go into flower. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## stoner (Apr 13, 2008)

something ive been confused about, does the marijuana plant like heat or do they just want the light from the lights?


----------



## stoner (Apr 13, 2008)

when you say limens, i think i know what you mean by by adding more lights will that increase the lumens or do yuo have to buy stronger lights?


----------



## stoner (Apr 13, 2008)

this is really helping me out these questions were really confusing before. so thanks everyone


----------



## snuggles (Apr 13, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> You could do a combination of cfls and hps to save some more money and keep your heat down in the summer months also. You can veg with cfls and then switch to the hps when you go into flower. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.



I do just this in the summer months. You are a very wise bear IMO.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 13, 2008)

stoner said:
			
		

> something ive been confused about, does the marijuana plant like heat or do they just want the light from the lights?



Both sorta, it also depends on strain. One thing with heat is it can cause the bud to be real fluffy, the plants will live but the bud won't be tight. Also if you have the money get a HID setup, htgsupply sells them cheap and they are better IMO than CFLs.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 13, 2008)

stoner said:
			
		

> when you say limens, i think i know what you mean by by adding more lights will that increase the lumens or do yuo have to buy stronger lights?



Both will increase lumens. When he was telling you about lumens he was saying this

take the lumens of your light and divide by sqare feet and that's your lumens per square foot.

Let's say you get a light that rates at 45,000 lumens and your grow area is 3 x 3 feet for a total of 9 square feet.

45000/9=5000 lumens per sqare foot.


----------



## stoner (Apr 13, 2008)

oo ok


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

That's also what your trying to get. Around 5000 lumens per square foot is what you want. Take care and be safe.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 13, 2008)

And don't be too scientific with that either, there is also light distance which decreases lumens but it gets so complicated and it's no fun IMO, there are some real good light guys here let them explain it to you if you want to get advanced....boring IMO LOL. The formula is there to roughly figure what you need.

If you want dig a round a bit and see what the experts say on lighting and how distance effects lumens...gets pretty heated at times. For now I would just get a light and simply place it at the proper safe distance and take it easy the first time through.

I have a bunch of lights with all different wattage and hoods and they all have their benefits, also what kind of ventilation, room, temps. and budget? All very important when doing a grow properly. Don't skimp if don't have too. I always look at it this way, you spend a bit you get a bit you spend nothing you get nothing. I have seen so many guys go out and by 100USD worth of cfls for like 6 plants had they spent the extra 50 to a hundred they would of had a solid grow. Now they are out 100USD to improve light and they screwed themselves. HTGsupply is your friend here, great lights for first timers very budget friendly the guy that runs it is top notch and you could get a 400 watt hps/mh set-up with noth bulbs for under 200USD I believe. Not that I'm promoting them for my gain it's for you and it's gonna save you lots of googling go with who you want and check things out thouroghly before investing cause your gonna build the grow around the room and lights.


----------



## stoner (Apr 14, 2008)

k wll i was looking through that site you gave me and i was wondering if this ligth would be good to grow a couple of plants?


----------



## POTUS (Apr 14, 2008)

stoner said:
			
		

> k wll i was looking through that site you gave me and i was wondering if this light would be good to grow a couple of plants? http://htgsupply.com/viewimage.asp?ID=432


 
Hey man, it's cool. Every single one of us was brand new to growing once.

The best thing you can do for yourself right now man, is to read this until you've read the whole thing.

You'll learn tons of great stuff and save yourself a lot of heartache and money.

CLICK HERE FOR TONS OF ANSWERS

Good luck to you man! You're gonna love that link...


----------

